# Transfert Mail de Snow Leopard vers Mountain Lion



## ruben (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour 

J ai cherche sans succes meme que je suis sur que d autres ont ete dans mon cas:

J ai un nouveau MBP 2012 13'' avec mountain lion. J ai un HDD extern avec time machine backups de mon macbook 2006 (et oui, bien vieux tout ca!!) inclus tout les mails etc.

Ayant fait une recheche, j ai essaye le classique:

1. bouger ~/library/Mail
2. bouger ~/library/Mail Downloads
3. bouger com.apples.mail.plist
4. bouger les keychains 

5. et meme essayer d enlever le dossier V2 originel.

Par contre j avais essaye d ouvrir MAIL entre temps, p e une raison pour laquelle ca ne marche pas.

En gros, quand j ouvre mail y a rien qui se passe et il ne reconnait rien SAUF les 'rules' pcq j ai bouge ce fichier la aussi.

Comment ca doit marcher? Si ca devrait marcher comme ca, comment puis je retourner au debut? Suffit il simplement de tout virer, reprendre comme c etait et reessayer?

Autres idees?

Merci 

R


----------



## claud (8 Août 2012)

Dans le nouveau Mail Fichier / Importer des BAL ; tu choisis la 1° solution proposée et tu lui proposes V2 (ou Mail tout simplement) et ça devrait marcher.

Après avoir recréé ton ou tes comptes évidemment.

Mais peut-être au préalable une clean install si tu as déjà fais trop de manips ??


----------



## ruben (8 Août 2012)

clean install = re installer tout Mac OS X Lion?

Je sais pas si je veux vraiment faire ca. Recreer les comptes n est pas vmt une top solution, j en ai a peu pres 10 et je dois avoir des milliers d emails dans des dizaines de dossiers 'sur mon mac' .

Ce que je ne comprends pas c est que ca devrait marcher simplement en faisant ce transfer, non?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> clean install = re installer tout Mac OS X Lion?
> 
> Je sais pas si je veux vraiment faire ca. Recreer les comptes n est pas vmt une top solution, j en ai a peu pres 10 et je dois avoir des milliers d emails dans des dizaines de dossiers 'sur mon mac' .
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c est que ca devrait marcher simplement en faisant ce transfer, non?



L'idéal serait d'avoir une Time Machine, la clean install n'est pas forcément requise, la preuve ma machine en est à son 4ème OS par voie de mise à jour. Si tout se passe bien rien ne bougera.

Ce qu'on peut faire c'est exporter les Mails avant de se lancer


----------



## ruben (8 Août 2012)

merci 

Dis moi en plus sur l export?

En gros, moi la time machine que j ai est encore du vieil ordis snow leopard. Si y a moyen de lancer time machine pour SEULEMENT gerer les MAILS, je veux bien, sinon je vois pas comment time machine en soi peut aider!?

Je peux par contre acceder a tous les ficihiers dans la TM par l USB/HDD externe.

Merci

Ruben


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> merci
> 
> Dis moi en plus sur l export?
> 
> ...



Ruben,

On peut exporter la boite de réception, les boites intelligentes, les boites sur mon Mac avec un clic droit ... dans un dossier > Documents > Courriels

Ben une Time Machine même en USB et ancienne peut servir, ce qui serait bien c'est de faire une dernière sauvegarde avant de te lancer ... et ça ne sert pas qu'à gérer des mails, même si c'est très utiles


----------



## claud (8 Août 2012)

Je réitère mon idée : si tu as ton ancien mac tu récupères sur une clé USB ton dossier Mail (de ta bibliothèque) ce qui n'est pas sorcier ; puis tu crées sur ton nouveau mac tes comptes (pourquoi ne veux-tu pas ?c'est rapide) ) et ensuite Fichier / Importer des BAL , tu choisis la 1° proposition , puis tu proposes (à la fenêtre) ton Mail (ou V2) qui sera sur ta clé USB.
J'ai déjà fait ainsi .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

claud a dit:


> Je réitère mon idée : si tu as ton ancien mac récupères sur une clé USB ton dossier Mail (de ta bibliothèque) ce qui n'est pas sorcier ; puis tu crées sur ton nouveau mac tes comptes (pourquoi ne veux-tu pas ?c'est rapide) ) et ensuite Fichier / Importer des BAL , tu choisis la 1° proposition , puis tu proposes (à la fenêtre) ton Mail (ou V2) qui sera sur ta clé USB.
> J'ai déjà fait ainsi .



Cette idée est très bonne, reste qu'il a intérêt par la suite à sauvegarder ou exporter ses mails.


----------



## ruben (8 Août 2012)

Donc si je comprends bien:

1. Je re cre les 12 comptes que j ai live + les 7 autres qui ne sont plus live mais pour lesquels j ai tjs besoin l acces?

2. Puis je fais importer de 'mbox format' c est ca?

3. la je selectionne quoi, le dossier V2 ou celui de la time machine?

4. Et puis il va importer tout et... pq dois je sauvegarder apres ou exporter?

Vmt pas sur de comprendre. Ca doit pas etre sorcier mais c est pas clair pour autant. desole 


R


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> le probleme c est que j ai a peu pres 40 boites differentes et 10 comptes live sans compter les vieux que je n utilise plus etc.
> 
> Il me faudrait donc un systeme simple. J ai lu que le passage des fichiers devrait marcher, pq ne marche t il pas dans mon cas et quelle est l autre solution simple pour tout transferer?
> 
> ...



Quoi de plus simple qu'une Time Machine, ou l'exportation des boites aux lettres ? :hein:
Faut peut-être commencer par là. Après création des Comptes, on importe


----------



## claud (9 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien:
> 
> 
> 2. Puis je fais importer de 'mbox format' c est ca?



Non : importer les données depuis Apple Mail

puis tu choisis (ton mac te demandera quel fichier ) le dossier V2 qui sera sur ta clé USB

et tout sera parfait !

(j'ai fait la manip)


----------



## subsole (9 Août 2012)

claud a dit:


> Non : importer les données depuis Apple Mail
> 
> puis tu choisis (ton mac te demandera quel fichier ) le dossier V2 qui sera sur ta clé USB
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
La proposition de claud me semble la bonne, mais je tenterais de d'importer à la main le _com.apples.mail.plist_ afin de ne pas me retaper la configuration des comptes.
Je n'ai pas testé , fait une sauvegarde du _com.apples.mail.plist_.


----------



## ruben (9 Août 2012)

Y a quelque chose que je comprends pas:

J importe le dossier V2 sur la cle USB, mais y a pas de dossier V2 sur la cle USB vu que V2 = mountain lion.

Sur snow leopard y a pas de V2!?

Et si je comprends bien, je dois tout rebouger comme c etait a la clean install et faire l import apres?


----------



## subsole (9 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> Y a quelque chose que je comprends pas:
> 
> J importe le dossier V2 sur la cle USB, mais y a pas de dossier V2 sur la cle USB vu que V2 = mountain lion.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, ce n'est pas trop clair au niveau de la clé USB. :hein:


----------



## claud (9 Août 2012)

Donc tu mets sur la clé : ~ / bibiothèque / Mail


----------



## ruben (9 Août 2012)

je met ~/libary/mail du snow leopard, c est ca?

donc si je comprends bien, je cree les 14 comptes et puis j importe de time machine par MAIL tout le dossier libary/mail du VIEUX snow leopard?


----------



## claud (9 Août 2012)

exactement mais j'ai fait la manip en prenant ce fichier de mon ancien mac

donne-nous ensuite le (bon) résultat


----------



## ruben (14 Août 2012)

bonjour et desole pour la reponse tardive, j etais plus sur mon ordi!

une chose que je ne comprend pas avec cette solution: est ce que ca va me recreer tous les dossiers 'sur mon mac' aussi?

j en ai a peu pres 50 donc j aimerais ne pas devoir les recreer a la main ...

merci


----------



## claud (14 Août 2012)

ruben a dit:


> est ce que ca va me recreer tous les dossiers 'sur mon mac' aussi?



de quels dossiers tu parles ?


----------



## ruben (15 Août 2012)

tu verras un exemple ici: http://www.rivacrmintegration.com/wp-content/uploads/screenshot-mac-crm-3.png

je parle de tous ces dossiers bleu a gauche, j en ai a peu pres 50 .... pas exactement comme dans le screenshot, mais dans le meme genre!

Merci


----------



## claud (15 Août 2012)

je pense que oui


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un peu galéré pour passer mes mails Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion.
J'ai essayé le classique "déplacement des dossiers" tel que décrit dans le post #1 (sans les dossiers downloads ni les keychains).

Mail v6.0 ne reconnaissait rien 
J'ai refait la même manip en copiant tous les fichiers dans le dossier V2 : pareil, Mail v6.0 ne reconnaissait rien  sauf la structure de mes boites mails (mais elles étaient toutes vides et je devais reconfigurer mes comptes).

Je configure 1 seul compte, pour voir : les mails sur le serveur sont bien rapatriés mais rien sur tous mes anciens mails 

Je google, je tombe sur ce fil :love: j'efface de nouveau tout ce qu'il y a dans le dossier Bibliothèque / Mail, je relance Mail et là j'ai la surprise de voir un msg comme quoi Mail va importer tous mes anciens msg (bon, il n'importe rien vu que j'avais tout supprimé) et me redemande tous les mots de passe de tous mes comptes.

Je [suis têtu]  copie une nième fois le contenu du dossier Bibliothèque / Mail de Snow Leopard sur mon dossier Bibliothèque / Mail de Mountain Lion et là Mail me réimporte *tout*. Toutes mes boites mails, tous mes dossiers, toutes mes règles, bref, tout :love:

Du coup :

je n'ai pas compris pourquoi au début ça ne marchait pas,
pourquoi à la fin ça a marché 


Pour Albert  (mais les autres peuvent lire ): je ne suis pas passé par Time machine. En effet, mon disque TM est celui de Snow Leopard. M'étonnerait fort que Mail v6.0 comprenne qch (mais je n'ai pas testé).


----------



## Dredg (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
je tombe sur ce post trés interressant car aprés a migration réussie de snow vers moutain lion.... ces satanées régles n'apparaissent pas dans les préférences de mails.
Pourtant mes boites ont bien été importées, la signature aussi, les messages également... sauf ces règles.
En sachant qu'après avoir utilisé la méthode assistant migration, j'ai refait la manip à la main...
Auriez vous une idée?


Merci d'avance


----------



## jades (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion depuis Snow Leopard et MAIL n'arrive pas à finaliser la transition.Au lancement les importations de messages se passent bien (env 9960 msg).
Ensuite, pour la migrations des données, j'obtiens le message ci-dessous (La mise à niveau à échoué)Suivi aussitôt de " l'index de votre mail a été endommagé. Quittez Mail pour le réparer.Sauf que rien n'y fait, des idées?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2012)

Trouve le fichier _Envelope Index_, déplace le sur le bureau et relance Mail.
Chez moi, ce fichier est dans :

ma bibliothèque (*) / Mail / v2 / MailData


(*) pour afficher ta bibliothèque : dans le Finder, maintiens la touche *alt* enfoncée tout en allant dans le menu _Aller_; tu vas faire apparaître l'item pour aller dans ta bibliothèque.


----------

